# Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50



## Rizoma (15. Januar 2019)

*Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Hallo Corsair wo kann man das auf dem Foto Markierte Teil (Plastik Teil mit dem R darauf) als Ersatzteil bekommen das ist mir leider kaputt gegangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im vorraus schon Mal.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Hi Rizoma,

bitte kontaktiere unseren Kundensupport via http://support.corsair.com/, damit wir dir bei der Lösung des Problems helfen können. Halte Rechnung und Bilder von dem Problem bereit und lade diese zu deinem Support-Ticket gleich mit hoch.

Grüße


----------



## Rizoma (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Habe heute von euch eine Antwort bekommen und diese entäuscht auf ganzer linie.



> Rückmeldung Von E-Mail (xxxxx) (29.01.2019 15:30)
> Hello Enrico,
> 
> Thank you for bringing this up.
> ...



Das Headset ist gerade mal vor einem Jahr gekauft wurden, funktioniert tadellos, und kann wegen des kaputten Cent Artikel nicht mehr benutzt werden und ist somit reif für die Tonne. Weil es keine Ersatzteile gibt.  damit war es leider mein erstes und letztes Corsair Produkt.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Hi Rizoma,

Ich kann deinen Unmut verstehen. Kannst du mir bitte einmal die Ticketnummer geben, damit ich mir den Vorgang einmal ansehen kann? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rizoma (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Das ich nicht weiß ob man mit der Nummer Unfug machen kann habe ich sie per PN geschickt


----------



## Rizoma (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Ich weiß das ihr hier das neben euren Job macht, aber ein wenig schneller könnten die Antworten schon kommen. Sonst macht dieser Teil des Forums keinen Sinn und sollte eingestellt werden. 10 Tage und mehr sind einfach zu lange.


----------



## justme (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Benötige Ersatzteil vom HS50*

Also Corsair lieber meiden, danke für den Beitrag!


----------

